
World's Next Supersonic Commercial Aircraft Since Concorde Will Fly This Year - rbanffy
https://interestingengineering.com/worlds-next-supersonic-commercial-aircraft-since-concorde-will-fly-this-year
======
tzs
Completely OT: A grammar question about the headline.

Using "next" with "since" sounds wrong to me. I'd prefer "first" with "since"
or "next" with "after". It feels to me similar to a tense or gender or number
mismatch, but I don't know of any actual grammatical categorization to justify
that feeling.

But I also know English has grammar rules that native speakers follow but that
are often not taught in native schools. A good example is adjective order.
When using multiple cumulative adjectives, they are ordered by determiner,
opinion, size, shape, age, color, origin, material, and qualifier [1].

So...is there some grammar rule to justify my feeling that "next"/"since"
wrong, or is this just a case of me not liking it for stylistic reasons?

(Well, I also don't like it because every supersonic commercial aircraft that
makes its first flight after 2003 is the "next" to do so since Concorde.
What's special about this one is that it is the first to do so. Thus, I think
that even if "next" is OK grammatically with "after" it still should be
"first" because that conveys what is actually newsworthy about this flight).

[1] [http://theeditorsblog.net/2014/04/08/keeping-adjectives-
in-l...](http://theeditorsblog.net/2014/04/08/keeping-adjectives-in-line/)

